# Pulled Ham



## smokin monkey (Oct 26, 2015)

*Pulled Ham*

1.5 Kilo Pork Shoulder Cut (3.3Lb)












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Oct 26, 2015






Weighed out Salt, Brown Sugar and Cure #1












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Oct 26, 2015






Sealed in Vacum bag












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Oct 26, 2015






Put in the fridge and will turn every day for the next 10 days.  Then will smoke it exactly the same as a regular Pork Butt.

Back to The Smokin Monkey Cook Book http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/253497/the-smokin-monkey-cook-book


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 26, 2015)

Never tried a pulled ham.

Will be watchin


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 26, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Never tried a pulled ham.
> 
> Will be watchin



Hi Adam, was inspired by your Ham post.


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 8, 2015)

So 12 days curing, 












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 8, 2015






Left in fridge overnight uncovered, then added Jeff's rub.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 8, 2015






Onto GMG this morning using Fruit Wood Pellets. Cooking @ 115'C (239F)













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 8, 2015


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 8, 2015)

Three hours in and it reached 73'C (163F) Added Apple Juice and foiled.

Final IT 97'C (208F) 5 1/2 hours total cooking time.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 8, 2015






Rested then pulled,













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 8, 2015






As you can see the meat has that deep red appearance, like Bacon/Gammon and the flavour is also like Bacon/Gammon, slightly salty then flavour from the smoke and rub.

This is one of the best Pulled Pork (Ham) I have tried, and her who must be obeyed, who is getting smoked out! said she can not wait to have it in Taco's tomorrow.

Well it's back to work now, 300 for Hog Roast on Saturday night and 135 for Hog Roast Tonight, then we are closing down for this season, taking a well earned rest.


----------



## gary s (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice job, looks great,  You will be hooked now.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## b-one (Nov 8, 2015)

Looks tasty!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 8, 2015)

Looks tasty! Pulled ham with some mustard a slightly cr of cheddar on a good roll, Yumm!


----------



## disco (Nov 11, 2015)

Wow, SM. I love pulled ham and yours looks great!

Points.

Disco


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 11, 2015)

Love me some pulled ham.

Never tried it with Jeff's rub, looks tasty


----------



## idahopz (Nov 11, 2015)

That's definitely something I would like to try - can imagine some of that pulled ham in my hash browns

Looks great


----------

